# The Tomorrow War: Angeblich schon Nachfolger geplant



## GoodnightSolanin (11. Juli 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Tomorrow War: Angeblich schon Nachfolger geplant* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *The Tomorrow War: Angeblich schon Nachfolger geplant*


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (11. Juli 2021)

Wenn man sein Gehirn nach den ersten Minuten auf Durchzug stellt und über die Laufzeit keine Fragen an den Film an sich stellt, kann man sich einen Abend sehr gut damit unterhalten. 
Aber ich würde meinen, wäre der Streifen normal im Kino gelaufen, würde wohl niemand an einen Nachfolger denken. Vielleicht im Low-Budget Segment wo man jeden der Haupt- und Nebendarsteller durch andere Schauspieler ersetzt.


----------



## Phrix (11. Juli 2021)

1/10
Selbst mit mehreren starken Drinks war der Film unerträglich dämlich. 
War klar, dass so etwas erfolgreich wird......


----------



## Zanjiin-147 (11. Juli 2021)

Ja, weil es Menschen gibt, die sich einfach nur mal 2 Stunden berieseln lassen wollen. Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass du jeden Abend Brecht Lesestunden abhältst und über WhatsApp in Nietsche Gruppen diskutierst.

Nur weil etwas nicht gefällt, ist es nicht dämlich. Der Film ist trivial. Und genau das ist sein Anspruch, nicht mehr, nicht weniger.

 Wer mit anderen Anforderungen an solche Filme rangeht, für den würde dann das benutze Adjektiv passen.....


----------



## Spiritogre (11. Juli 2021)

Also ich fand ihn besser als die offiziellen Alien Nachfolgefilme. 
Er hatte Logiklücken und war vorhersehbar aber ein handwerklich gut gemachter Sci-Fi Film. Teils kam sogar ein wenig Starship Troopers Flair auf.


----------



## Nevrion (11. Juli 2021)

Puh, nach dem Drehbuch würde ich ja fast von einem Nachfolger abraten. Das man sich den Film anschauen kann, wenn man nicht drüber nachdenkt was da passiert, dürfte eigentlich jeden nach 30 Minuten klar sein. Ähnlich wie die Fast & Furios Reihe nach Tokyo Drift sich zu einer Art Spaßfilm entwickelte, bei dem man sich besser keine Gedanken um die physikalischen Gesetze macht, funktioniert das auch bei Tomorrow War, wenn man den Sinn der Handlung nicht hinterfragt, auch wenn die Logiklücken eigentlich relativ klar erkennbar sind.


----------



## RoteRosen (11. Juli 2021)

Zanjiin-147 schrieb:


> Ja, weil es Menschen gibt, die sich einfach nur mal 2 Stunden berieseln lassen wollen. Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass du jeden Abend Brecht Lesestunden abhältst und über WhatsApp in Nietsche Gruppen diskutierst.
> 
> Nur weil etwas nicht gefällt, ist es nicht dämlich. Der Film ist trivial. Und genau das ist sein Anspruch, nicht mehr, nicht weniger.
> 
> Wer mit anderen Anforderungen an solche Filme rangeht, für den würde dann das benutze Adjektiv passen.....


Also ist das für dich OK, wenn aus 50 Metern Höhe die Leute auf dem Boden landen, ohne spezielles EQ und es denen gut geht? Bzw. die in einem Pool der +/- 3 Meter tief ist landen ohne auf dem Boden aufzuschlagen? Das ist also trivial für dich? (Mal für dich: Trivial bedeutet *alltäglich*)
Also wenn ich aus 5 Meter Höhe nach unten springe verstauche/breche ich mir die Beine, da ist für mich 0 trivial.

@Topic: Also einen Oscar bekommt der Film nicht, dafür hatte der Film einfach zu viele Schnitzer und die Story war von Anfang an ersichtlich, auch, . 
Aber wundert mich nicht im geringsten, dass der vorgeführt wird. Die Menschen lassen sich halt von Farben und Tönen super beeinflussen, und davon bietet der Film echt viele, hat für die Frauenwelt ein Schnuckelchen, für die Männerwelt einen "Beschützerkomplex Papa" und für die die beides nicht interessiert echt miese Vieher, die die Erde bedrohen "Heldensyndrom". Das ist hier so ähnlich wie mit Baby Yoda, 10/10 für den der sich da in Psychologie eingelesen hat.

Einziges Highlight waren für mich tatsächlich die gezüchteten Jäger, die die Menschheit ausgerottet haben. Da muss ich ja sagen, dass das mal etwas erfrischend neues war.

Würde mir nen 2. Teil auch anschauen, aber so wie beim 1. Teil, nach einem halben Kasten Bier


----------



## Spiritogre (11. Juli 2021)

Was den Pool angeht, selbst eine Pistolenkugel direkt ins Wasser gefeuert verliert nach ein bis zwei Metern jeden Moment. Ein drei Meter tiefer Pool reicht also um einen Fall aus großer Höhe fast vollständig abzufedern. Problem ist eher der Aufprall auf dem Wasser, wenn man da nicht richtig eintaucht bricht man sich dabei die Beine.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (11. Juli 2021)

RoteRosen schrieb:


> Das ist also trivial für dich? (Mal für dich: Trivial bedeutet *alltäglich*)


Du gucke in Duden...du finden ein Dutzend Bedeutungen.
Du habe fertig.


Meine Fresse, wenn man einen auf besonders schlau machen will, vielleicht vorher *sich schlau machen*.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (11. Juli 2021)

Ich fand den durchaus mittelmäßig okay. Er reiht sich halt ein in eher ebenso mittelmäßige Alieneroberungsfilme, wie "Skyline, Attraction, oder World Invasion: Battle LosAngeles". Dabei möchte es recht ungeniert eher sowas, wie "Edge of Tomorrow" sein.


----------



## cryer (11. Juli 2021)

War mal wieder ein richtig schönes "guilty pleasure". Wie so viele Filme der letzten Jahre. Denn sobald man zu viel nachdenkt, verliert auch der beste Film schnell an Substanz.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (11. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Was den Pool angeht, selbst eine Pistolenkugel direkt ins Wasser gefeuert verliert nach ein bis zwei Metern jeden Moment. Ein drei Meter tiefer Pool reicht also um einen Fall aus großer Höhe fast vollständig abzufedern. Problem ist eher der Aufprall auf dem Wasser, wenn man da nicht richtig eintaucht bricht man sich dabei die Beine.


Es hat sogar schon Fallschirmabstürze (nicht geöffnet) auf feuchten Rasen gegeben wo es nur geringfügige Prellungen und kleine Knochenbrüche gab, ist halt viel Glück dabei.

Ob das Konstrukt da ein 2. Teil dranzuhängen funktioniert wird sich zeigen müssen, für mich war die Story durch.


----------



## Spiritogre (11. Juli 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Es hat sogar schon Fallschirmabstürze (nicht geöffnet) auf feuchten Rasen gegeben wo es nur geringfügige Prellungen und kleine Knochenbrüche gab, ist halt viel Glück dabei.


Das dazu. 
Luftwiderstand senkt auch die Fallgeschwindigkeit, die ohnehin ein Maximum hat. Es macht also keinen Unterschied ob man aus 1000m oder 100m fällt, man schlägt mit dem gleichen Tempo auf.


----------



## Phrix (12. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das dazu.
> Luftwiderstand senkt auch die Fallgeschwindigkeit, die ohnehin ein Maximum hat. Es macht also keinen Unterschied ob man aus 1000m oder 100m fällt, man schlägt mit dem gleichen Tempo auf.


Die Fallgrenzgeschwindigkeit wird bei einem 100m Fall (noch nicht einmal wenn man freien Fall annehmen würde) aber nicht einmal annähernd erreicht. Deine Aussage ist schlicht falsch.


----------



## Weissbier242 (12. Juli 2021)

Film war ok, nichts was einem in Erinnerung bleibt. Aber halt wie schon einige geschrieben, was zum Berieseln lassen.
Sowas ist die Definition von Popcorn Kino. Ähnlich wie die ganzen Fast an Furios Filme, wo Ich Hobs and Shaw auch so wie den hier Empfand. Einfach nette Unterhaltung ohne Nachdenken. Kann manchmal ganz gut sein, auch wenn Ich normal eher auf etwas Anspruch stehe und früher abgeschaltet habe, wenn jemand gefühlt unendlich Munition hat.


----------



## Cobar (12. Juli 2021)

Der Film hat mich gut unterhalten und das Creature Design war auch nicht schlecht.
Ich hätte mir zwar noch unterschiedliche Monster gewünscht, aber mit nur einer Art ging es auch.
Zum Ende hin wurde ja sogar noch kurz angeschnitten, dass die Viecher unabsichtlich auf der Erde gelandet waren und wahrscheinlich gar nicht für diesen Planeten bestimmt waren, woraus man dann natürlich noch einen zweiten Teil machen könnte, wenn man dort ansetzt, dass sich nun irgendein Alienvolk fragen könnte, wie seine biologische Wunderwaffe ausgeschaltet werden konnte auf so einem unterentwickelten Planeten wie der Erde.

Naja, man darf kein Wunderwerk erwarten, aber als Action SciFi Film hat er mich gut unterhalten.
Reicht mir also


----------



## Zanjiin-147 (12. Juli 2021)

RoteRosen schrieb:


> Also ist das für dich OK, wenn aus 50 Metern Höhe die Leute auf dem Boden landen, ohne spezielles EQ und es denen gut geht? Bzw. die in einem Pool der +/- 3 Meter tief ist landen ohne auf dem Boden aufzuschlagen? Das ist also trivial für dich? (Mal für dich: Trivial bedeutet *alltäglich*)
> Also wenn ich aus 5 Meter Höhe nach unten springe verstauche/breche ich mir die Beine, da ist für mich 0 trivial.
> .............


Ja, ist es.

Übrigens: Trivial bedeutet auch auch "ohne Ideengehalt und daher wenig bedeutungsvoll", wenn schon deutsche Sprache, dann bitte nicht nur die Bedeutung, die dir in den Kram passt.
Nächstes übrigens: Google mal die Namen Juliane Koepcke oder Nicholas Alkemade, Stürze von 3.000 respektive über 5.000m ohne relevante Verletzungen.

Es ist ok weil es ein eine Fantasie ist. Weil es cool aussieht. Weil ich mich darüber amüsieren kann. Genauso wie über die vielen Anschlussfehler (Muskelshirt/Kampfklamotten) oder die vielen Logikfehler.

Wenn ich mir biophysikalische Auswirkungen eines 50 Meter Sprung ansehen will, gehe ich in ne Uni und lass mir das simulieren. Genauso wie ich mir dann auch gleich noch die indiskutablen Explosionsradien ausrechnen lasse, die erstaunliche Munitionsvermehrung in einem Magazin, die ultrapeinliche Vorbereitung im Bereich Waffenlogistik und so weiter und so fort.

Dieses permanente Genörgle ist es, das mich auf die Palme bringt. Wer Realismus sehen will, bitte, hier geht es zu Schindlers Liste, Captain Phillip, Zero Dark Thirty oder 127 Hours. Da will ich Realismus, da will ich Genauigkeit, da will ich Korrektheit und da kann ich es auch erwarten.

Bei einem SiFi Film über menschenfressende Aliens, die in der Zukunft von der Menschheit aus der Vergangenheit bekämpft wird, erwarte ich viel Bumm, ein paar nette Sprüche, ein bisschen Spannung und gut ist.

Ich erwarte Arnold Schwarzenegger, der nie verblutet, ich erwarte Sly Stallone, der nie getroffen wird, ich erwarte Licht, das blau leuchtet, ich erwarte das Chris Hemsworth alle 12 Minuten sein Sixpack zeigt, ich erwarte das Vin Diesel mit 600 PS über den Suezkanal springt und Jason Statham auf 150 Meter mit einem Wurfmesser eine Fliege kastriert.

Du würdest dich wahrscheinlich darüber beschweren, das Fliegen keine außenliegenden Genitalien haben.....


----------



## devilsreject (12. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> wenig Starship Troopers Flair auf.


Genau das habe ich stellenweise auch gedacht, schon witzig  

Zum Film selbst, es gibt wesentlich schlechtere, der zuletzt mehr oder minder gehypte MortalKpmbat zum Beispiel. Kann aber auch an meinem Geschmack liegen


----------



## Phrix (12. Juli 2021)

Zanjiin-147 schrieb:


> Ja, weil es Menschen gibt, die sich einfach nur mal 2 Stunden berieseln lassen wollen. Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass du jeden Abend Brecht Lesestunden abhältst und über WhatsApp in Nietsche Gruppen diskutierst.


Wer es ohne Polemik nicht schafft hat kein Argument.


Zanjiin-147 schrieb:


> Nur weil etwas nicht gefällt, ist es nicht dämlich. Der Film ist trivial. Und genau das ist sein Anspruch, nicht mehr, nicht weniger.


Das Skript ist ganz objektiv vollkommen inkohärent, die Entscheidungsfindung der Charaktere nicht nachvollziehbar, die Weltenregeln genau wie die Physik ändern sich von Szene zu Szene, selbst die Marvelfilme sind in sich deutlich schlüssiger, und da fliegen Superhelden durch die Gegend. Der Schreiber ist schlicht ein Stümper der das Worldbuilding nicht hinbekommen hat.
Trivial ist übrigens  jeder Film.


----------



## Spiritogre (12. Juli 2021)

Phrix schrieb:


> Die Fallgrenzgeschwindigkeit wird bei einem 100m Fall (noch nicht einmal wenn man freien Fall annehmen würde) aber nicht einmal annähernd erreicht. Deine Aussage ist schlicht falsch.


Dann eben 500m, ist irrelevant für die Aussage.


----------



## Zanjiin-147 (12. Juli 2021)

Phrix schrieb:


> Wer es ohne Polemik nicht schafft hat kein Argument.
> 
> Das Skript ist ganz objektiv vollkommen inkohärent, die Entscheidungsfindung der Charaktere nicht nachvollziehbar, die Weltenregeln genau wie die Physik ändern sich von Szene zu Szene, selbst die Marvelfilme sind in sich deutlich schlüssiger, und da fliegen Superhelden durch die Gegend. Der Schreiber ist schlicht ein Stümper der das Worldbuilding nicht hinbekommen hat.
> Trivial ist übrigens  jeder Film.


Du meinst wie jeder Film aus dem MCU, alles was Schwarzenegger, van Damme, Statham oder Jet Li die letzten 40 Jahre produziert haben? (insert jede beliebige Komödie, jeden Action Film, jedes Märchen, eigentlich so ziemlich alles aus Dokumentationen)

Und Polemik bedarf des Fehlens von Argumenten. Ich denke ich habe genügend gebracht.
Und nein. Nicht jeder Film ist trivial. Nur die fiktiven.
DAS...war jetzt Polemik.


----------



## Batze (12. Juli 2021)

RoteRosen schrieb:


> @Topic: Also einen Oscar bekommt der Film nicht, dafür hatte der Film einfach zu viele Schnitzer und die Story war von Anfang an ersichtlich, auch, .


Ähm Popcorn Kino ist auch nicht dafür da um Oscars einzusammeln.
Popcorn Kino ist eher dafür da, Verstand ausschalten und bissel Action sehen, ob das realistisch ist spielt doch keine große Rolle, solange es nicht zu übertrieben ist.


----------



## Spiritogre (12. Juli 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Ähm Popcorn Kino ist auch nicht dafür da um Oscars einzusammeln.
> Popcorn Kino ist eher dafür da, Verstand ausschalten und bissel Action sehen, ob das realistisch ist spielt doch keine große Rolle, solange es nicht zu übertrieben ist.


Wobei man auch gerade das Übertreiben abfeiern kann, wenn es sich quasi selbst persifliert. Das machen ja gerade Filmreihen wie Fast & Furious momentan sehr erfolgreich.


----------



## Phrix (12. Juli 2021)

Zanjiin-147 schrieb:


> Du meinst wie jeder Film aus dem MCU, alles was Schwarzenegger, van Damme, Statham oder Jet Li die letzten 40 Jahre produziert haben? (insert jede beliebige Komödie, jeden Action Film, jedes Märchen, eigentlich so ziemlich alles aus Dokumentationen)


Nein. Du hast die wichtigsten Worte überlesen "in sich". Ein Film kann noch so abgedreht sein, solange er innerhalb seiner eigenen Regeln nachvollziehbar bleibt und den Zuschauer glaubhaft von A nach B bringt hat der Schreiber gute Arbeit geleistet. Diese Ausgeburt von Film hat praktisch kein Skript. Würde man die Szenen zufällig aneinanderreihen könnte man den Film damit nicht mehr sehr viel schlechter machen. Der Film wirkt als habe man verschiedene Schreiberlinge zum Brainstorming aufgefordert und dann einfach den Ideentopf verfilmt statt ein echtes Skript daraus zu machen.



Zanjiin-147 schrieb:


> Und Polemik bedarf des Fehlens von Argumenten. Ich denke ich habe genügend gebracht.
> Und nein. Nicht jeder Film ist trivial. Nur die fiktiven.
> DAS...war jetzt Polemik.


Du brauchst einen Duden.....


----------



## gangster12 (12. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Was den Pool angeht, selbst eine Pistolenkugel direkt ins Wasser gefeuert verliert nach ein bis zwei Metern jeden Moment. Ein drei Meter tiefer Pool reicht also um einen Fall aus großer Höhe fast vollständig abzufedern. Problem ist eher der Aufprall auf dem Wasser, wenn man da nicht richtig eintaucht bricht man sich dabei die Beine.


Ja, sobald man drin ist, wird man sanft abgebremst. Aber davor sorgt die Oberflächenspannung und die meist große Fläche eines Menschen, der ungebremst und unerwartet fällt, dass die ersten Menschen in dem Pool so aufschlagen wie auf Beton. Das ändert sich zwar fix nach den ersten Opfern, aber dann fallen die ja teils auch aufeinander, zumal Chaos auch gern dazu führt, dass da einige einfach ertrinken. Das so viele unbeschadet da rauskamen ist schon über gesundem Menschenverstand. Mal ganz von abgesehen, dass die seelisch kaputt sein müssen, da denen ja bewusst ist, dass die als einzige das überlebt haben. Das allein sollte denen genug PTSD einbringen.

Allgemein ist der Film definitiv spaßig und unterhaltsam UND besser geschrieben als die Fast Teile. Allerdings leidet der Film darunter, dass wohl zu viel am Drehbuch von verschiedenen Leuten kamen, denn kohärent sind die einzelnen Teile mal so gar nicht. Das ist die große Schwäche des Films. Da fragt man sich auch wie die nen Nachfolger machen wollen, denn die Unfalltheorie macht es quasi unglaubwürdig, dass man da einen sauberen Nachfolger basteln kann. Da kommt dann maximal so ein Murks wie bei Independence Day 2 raus.


----------



## Jan8419 (12. Juli 2021)

War ein ganz guter Peng Boom Film.  Ich weiß nur nicht wie man eine Fortsetzung zu dem Film machen möchte da die Story ja abgeschlossen ist.


----------



## Weissbier242 (12. Juli 2021)

Jan8419 schrieb:


> War ein ganz guter Peng Boom Film.  Ich weiß nur nicht wie man eine Fortsetzung zu dem Film machen möchte da die Story ja abgeschlossen ist.



Das sollte ja nun wirklich nicht schwer sein. Wie schon bei Alien Filmen, hat halt einfach irgendwo was überlebt.


----------



## Cobar (12. Juli 2021)

gangster12 schrieb:


> Ja, sobald man drin ist, wird man sanft abgebremst. Aber davor sorgt die Oberflächenspannung und die meist große Fläche eines Menschen, der ungebremst und unerwartet fällt, dass die ersten Menschen in dem Pool so aufschlagen wie auf Beton. Das ändert sich zwar fix nach den ersten Opfern, aber dann fallen die ja teils auch aufeinander, zumal Chaos auch gern dazu führt, dass da einige einfach ertrinken. Das so viele unbeschadet da rauskamen ist schon über gesundem Menschenverstand. Mal ganz von abgesehen, dass die seelisch kaputt sein müssen, da denen ja bewusst ist, dass die als einzige das überlebt haben. Das allein sollte denen genug PTSD einbringen.


So viele waren das eigentlich nicht, die das überlebt haben. In der riesigen Halle, aus der heraus sie in die Zukunft teleportiert werden sollten, standen hunderte von "Soldaten" (naja, die Amis mit ihrem 10 Sekunden Crashkurs zu Waffen halt) und angekommen sind so etwa 15 oder 20, die dann mit Chris Pratt da zu dem Labor rennen?

Bei einem Film über Zeitreisen und Soldaten aus der heutigen zeit, die 30 jahre ind er Zukunft kämpfen, aber alles logisch erklärt zu fordern, ist dann doch ein wenig übertrieben. Wenn dir der Film nicht gefällt, sei's drum. Anderen hat er offenbar gefallen, auch wenn er nicht logisch genug war für einige Leute hier, die darauf herumreiten wollen.
Wenn du so an Filme rangehst, kannst du dir fast nichts anschauen.


----------



## Wamboland (12. Juli 2021)

Ich hatte Spaß mit dem Film, aber ein Sequel sehe ich da nicht wirklich. Der Film war halt dumm genug das man sicherlich irgendeinen Mist zusammenhauen kann der als 2. Teil durchgeht, das sicherlich, aber ob es das braucht ... ^^


----------



## Batze (12. Juli 2021)

Jan8419 schrieb:


> War ein ganz guter Peng Boom Film.  Ich weiß nur nicht wie man eine Fortsetzung zu dem Film machen möchte da die Story ja abgeschlossen ist.


Eben nicht ganz.


Spoiler: Das Ende



Also im Raumschiff sind ja die Kreaturen, aber von den eigentlichen Aliens die das Raumschiff zur Erde gebracht haben fehlte jede Spur. Da könnte man also bei einer Fortsetzung ansetzen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (12. Juli 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Eben nicht ganz.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Das Ende
> ...


Äh nein ?


Spoiler



Mindestens eines der Flugbesatzungsaliens war doch zu sehen, nur halt nicht mehr sehr frisch.  





Spoiler



Sicherlich könnte man ebenso gut ansetzen das mindestens eines der Abertausend Viecher auch überlebt hat, aber ob das wirklich "der potenziell erfolgreiche Fortsetzungsstoff" wäre, möchte ich anzweifeln.


----------



## Batze (12. Juli 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Äh nein ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Dann wird eben gesucht in der Fortsetzung, nach etwas frischem oder eventuell meldet sich ja ein ääähm Frischling.  
Also ich sehe da schon Stoff für eine Fortsetzung.


----------



## Spiritogre (12. Juli 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Eben nicht ganz.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Das Ende
> ...





Spoiler: Spoiler



Hmm? Die außerirdischen Piloten hatten sie doch gezeigt. 
Wo man ansetzen kann wäre ein Suchtrupp, nur nach 1000 und mehr Jahren würde das nicht viel Sinn machen. Ich glaube eher die nehmen die billige Lösung, dass es noch ein zweites Schiff gab.


----------



## Cobar (12. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Ach, denen war vermutlich egal, wo ihr Schiff abgeblieben ist, sie haben ja vermutlich genug davon. Als dann aber plötzlich auch noch ihre Züchtungen tot sind, fragen sie sich schon, wie so ein primitiver Planet wie die Erde sowas schaffen kann und schicken einfach ein weiteres Schiff los, diesmal gezielt zur Erde, weil die ja stark genug waren, um das erste zu beseitigen.
Das ist doch quasi die Fortsetzung zu jedem ähnlichen Film, siehe auch Independence Day 2 und ähnliche Sequels.


----------



## Spiritogre (12. Juli 2021)

Cobar schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das stimmt.


----------



## MrFob (12. Juli 2021)

Mit SciFi kann mich ja immer koedern,, zumal ich auch dachte der Film basiert vielliecht auf dem gleichnahmigen Buch, dass ja ein SciFi klassiker ist. Nimm dazu, dass Amazon mit The Expanse schone xtrem gute SciFi gemacht hat hatte ich echt grosse Hoffnungen fuer den Film.

Naja, was soll ich sagen. selten so einen Schlonz gesehen, die ganze Handlung ist - wie hier ja schon ausfuehrlich beschreiben - totaler Bullshit und selbst die einzelnen Szenen sind teilweise voellig absurd zusammengeschnitten. Nur ein Beispiel:


Spoiler



Da erzaehlt uns "Romeo Command" noch mit energischer Stimme, dass in 6 Minuten ein Luftangriff auf die Position der Protagonisten erfolgt und sie da raus muessen. Diese rennen auch pflichtbewusst mit viel Eile bis zur naechsten Tuer ins Treppenhaus. Dann aber bleiben sie auf einmal alle stehen schauen aengstlich und zielen mit ihren Waffen moeglichst ominoes durch die Gegend, weil sie meinen, dass da wohl ein Alien ist (die auch schon vorher ueberall haette auftauchen koennen). Das geht ewig, sicher laenger als die 6 Minuten, bis sie dann das Alien sehen. Dann stehen sie alle erstmal noch 20 Sekunden mit offenem Mund da, bevore das Alien selbst angreift und sie dann dran denken wie wild das Feuer zu eroeffnen. Nachdem dieses cineastische Prozedere abgeschlossen ist geht dann der Countdown fuer den Luftangriff wieder los, der anscheinend fuer den "spannenden reveal" der Aliens angehalten wurde oder so. 



Selbst die schauspielerische Leistung aller Beteiligten ist auch nicht gerade der Hammer, aber wer kann es ihnen verdenken bei dem Skript. Die schaffen es sogar, das selbst ein Sympathie Garant wie Chris Pratt als ziemliches Arschloch rueberkommt.

Ich wollte den Film echt moegen. War so froh, dass mal wieder einen SciFi Film ohne Superhelden macht abder das war nichts Leute. 2/10 Amazon, ein Sequel brauche ich von dem Ding echt nicht.


----------



## Himbeerjochen (12. Juli 2021)

Ich hatte auf Durchzug geschaltet, deshalb bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher:



Spoiler



War die Sache mit dem Gift nicht überflüssig, wenn die am Ende das Schiff sprengen und das Vieh die Klippe runterkicken? Der Endboss ist ja am Aufschlag gestorben und nicht am Gift.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (12. Juli 2021)

Himbeerjochen schrieb:


> Ich hatte auf Durchzug geschaltet, deshalb bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich denke mal das fällt unter die Kategorie "sicher ist sicher", Profikiller praktizieren das schließlich auch so.

So gesehen eher einer der positiven Aspekte des Films.


----------



## Phone (13. Juli 2021)

MrFob schrieb:


> Mit SciFi kann mich ja immer koedern,, zumal ich auch dachte der Film basiert vielliecht auf dem gleichnahmigen Buch, dass ja ein SciFi klassiker ist. Nimm dazu, dass Amazon mit The Expanse schone xtrem gute SciFi gemacht hat hatte ich echt grosse Hoffnungen fuer den Film.
> 
> Naja, was soll ich sagen. selten so einen Schlonz gesehen, die ganze Handlung ist - wie hier ja schon ausfuehrlich beschreiben - totaler Bullshit und selbst die einzelnen Szenen sind teilweise voellig absurd zusammengeschnitten. Nur ein Beispiel:
> 
> ...


Du beschwerts dich das eine Szene nicht in Echtzeit abläuft?
Das ist wohl "Schlonz"...Denn von allem was man den Film vorwerfen kann nimmst du das was in hunderten anderer Filme auch schon gemacht wurde und dort nie bemängelt...

Der Film war, für ein direkt auf Prime verfügbaren Film ok...Über Story die rund um Zeitreisen  / schleifen drehen braucht man im Grunde nicht diskutieren weil egal wie man es dreht bei keinem Film Sinn macht daher muss man sich da eh mit abfinden das es nicht logisch ist.


----------



## MrFob (13. Juli 2021)

Phone schrieb:


> Du beschwerts dich das eine Szene nicht in Echtzeit abläuft?
> Das ist wohl "Schlonz"...Denn von allem was man den Film vorwerfen kann nimmst du das was in hunderten anderer Filme auch schon gemacht wurde und dort nie bemängelt...


Huch? Ich hab''s doch extra dazu geschrieben. Die ganze Handlung ist eh totaler Bullshit aber das wurde ja schon zu Genuege ausgefuehrt. Deswegen wollte ich lieber explizit ein Beispiel dazu nennen, dass nicht nur die Handlung schlecht ist sondern auch das storyboarding/editing der Action.



> Der Film war, für ein direkt auf Prime verfügbaren Film ok...Über Story die rund um Zeitreisen  / schleifen drehen braucht man im Grunde nicht diskutieren weil egal wie man es dreht bei keinem Film Sinn macht daher muss man sich da eh mit abfinden das es nicht logisch ist.


Aeh, Was soll "direkt auf Prime" jetzt bitte entschuldingen? Die Streaming Dienste sind doch inzwischen praktisch eh die Hauptgeldgeber fuer viele grosse Produktionen. Dieser Film im speziellen hatte ein Budget von $200 Millionen. Da bin ich schon enttaeuscht, dass die Kohle nicht fuer was besseres verwendet wurde.

Und was Zeitreisen angeht, klar, irgendwo ist da immer ein Plothole aber die Frage ist halt, wie viele und wie gut "versteckt" es ist. Da gibt es durchaus einige Zeitreise Filme, die das wesentlich besser machen. Unter anderem mMn uebrigens auch der viel gescholtene Tenet, sicher auch nicht frei von Unstimmigkeiten aber wesentlich weiter gedacht als dieser Mist. Ach sogar Spiele wie Quantum Break machen das wesentlich besser als dieses Ding.


----------



## Phone (13. Juli 2021)

Zum Thema Zeitreisen..
Ich dachte mir dabei nur " die haben es nicht einmal versucht zu erklären"...RESPEKT DAFÜR ! xD


Also selbst wer für den Film nen Abo abgeschlossen hat, der hat nichts falsch gemacht.
Ich war eben z.B. im Kino...Dachte mir ok jetzt haben sie sich bequatscht bis zum umfallen...gehste mit.

Wir waren in Nobody (Das Kino wurde genau 1 Woche vor dem ersten Lockdown neueröffnet und war nen kompletter Neubau)
Ich hab nur 6,50€ gezahlt und war enttäuscht...nicht vom Film...Von der Erfahrung!

Die Leute nervten mich, das Kino war zu leise, zu wenig Bass / Tiefe, das Bild war... hmm  eben kein 4k Bild.
Das hat den Film auch schlechter dastehen lassen als er wohl war.

Ach was soll man sagen ich habe diesen Monat 3 Dinge bei Amazon bestellt von daher hab ich den Film quasi umsonst gekuckt und obwohl der Film schlechter war als Nobody (Vom Entertainment Faktor), bin ich von der Erfahrung her unglücklicher 6,50 fürs Kino gezahlt zu haben als hätte 7 Euro für The Tomorrow War gezahlt.
Ich will damit nicht sagen das der Film richtig gut ist aber keine volle Gurke und spiegelt eigentlich genau das wieder was man in den letzten Jahren immer wieder serviert bekommt.


----------

